# Composer cloud downloads not finding instruments



## Delacey86 (May 3, 2020)

So I thought last night I’d give Composer Cloud a go for a few months as I don’t have any other library except for Logic’s own, and I didn’t want to start bankrupting myself buying sound libraries until I know where I’m going with it all.
I’m downloading the files to my external SSD and I’ve managed to download and get the libraries I want to work.
Hollywood Brass Gold is having issues though. Everything downloaded and unpacked but try to find an instruments from the browser and I keep getting error messages, basically it can’t find the patch etc. And tells me to reinstall the library.
on my SSD I can navigate to each folder, but the patches are all greyed out (well not literally greyed out but I can see I can’t access them).
I’ve reinstalled but still no luck.
cant use the Hollywood brass gold patches either in stand-alone Play program, or in Logic as plug-in.
im sure I’m not the first to find this, and the answer’s prob obvious to you all, but I’m a bit stumped.
Any ideas? ( all the other stuff I’ve downloaded works so far).


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 3, 2020)

Have you submitted a ticket to EW support?


----------



## Delacey86 (May 3, 2020)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Have you submitted a ticket to EW support?


I’m looking for a way to do that, but haven’t had any success so far, apart from messaging them on their Facebook page.


----------



## onebitboy (May 4, 2020)

Delacey86 said:


> I’m looking for a way to do that, but haven’t had any success so far, apart from messaging them on their Facebook page.


Login -> Visit Support Center -> Click on one of the categories. There's a "Submit a case" button on the right side.


----------



## Delacey86 (May 4, 2020)

onebitboy said:


> Login -> Visit Support Center -> Click on one of the categories. There's a "Submit a case" button on the right side.


Thank you. I literally found this out after I’d replied to your thread. Fingers crossed!


----------

